# Badger & Blade



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 3, 2013)

Okay gentlemen, what is your preferred method of facial de-folliculation? I've always preferred a regular razor over an electric, and a number of years ago switched from canned shaving cream to soap and brush, but recently I read a number of reviews about safety razors and using a single blade and so I've been doing that now for probably three months. At first I wasn't impressed, but I read that you have to experiment with the best razor blades and it turns out the really expensive blades I bought with the razor itself were just worthless. Now I'm using the CVS blades and they are 70% cheaper and sharper, leaving me with the closest shave I've ever had. I will never buy another cartridge razor again. And another thing, I bought a pack of 10 blades from CVS for about $4 over a month ago and I've only used two blades so far and I shave daily. At this rate, I'll spend $10 a year on shaving. You can spend $10 for two cartridges so I'm definately winning out here.

Curious as to what others use.


----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 3, 2013)

I use a Mach 3 and its the best damn razor I have ever used. I have a gilette electric as well that I take on trips for when I need a quick shave, it does the trick but not nearly as smooth as my Mach 3.

As for shaving cream, i just use whatever shave gel there is out there. I really haven't experimented with the foam and brush. My BIL does the safety razor and foam/brush thing, but he live in Orlando and is trendy so I chalked it up to that.

does the safety razor leave burn or anything? I always have problems with either a small burn patch on my neck or a breakout on my neck after I shave.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 3, 2013)

The first blades I used would burn my neck, the right side only for some reason, and I was about to throw the whole mess in the trash until I changed blades. I'm sure there are better blades out there still, but the CVS blades don't burn me and they do a damn good job. I started using the soap a long time ago simply because I was traveling a lot getting ready for my deployment to Iraq and the I hated buying a new can of shaving cream every time I got off the plane or using a travel size and only getting two shaves out of it. I also had a couple of unfortunate shaving cream emissions inside my carry on, so I went with soap and brush. I started with just the cheap brush you can buy in CVS or Walgreens, but in the years since have actually purchased a real badger hair brush. I think it does make a difference slightly, but if I had to make a choice now knowing how it works, I'd just stay with the cheap brush, the badger hair brush doesn't really make that much of a difference, to me anyway.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 3, 2013)

mr snick has switched from the can of sensitive cream with the mach 3 to the Art of Shaving lineup (soap and bruch) with his mach 3. He was skeptical at first but he loves it now...the bumps and razor rash are no more. a little bit does go a long way. He is the kind of guy that 5 o'clock shadow appear by 11am. Now the 5o'clock shadow appears after 5 and is much softer.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 3, 2013)

Panasonic Arc3

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DNE3KQ/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 3, 2013)

I use the traditional Gillette Mach 3 razors and I used some type of axe shaving cream that's for sensitive skin that I really like

I'm looking forward to fall and winter and the return of the beard

I hate shaving almost as much as Ben kenobi Hates flying


----------



## goodal (Sep 3, 2013)

I started letting the face grow out about a month ago. I'm not the best beard grower in the world, but I've not shaved in over a month (other than around the edges) and the wife loves it. Some days I cant wait to get home and rip this mop off my face but other times it feels kind of cool. I don't know how long it will last but i'm at 6 weeks or so and counting.


----------



## ventilator (Sep 3, 2013)

I use a mach 3 and some gillete shaving cream. It works good enough for me. Tried an electric one time and hated it, never tried it again. I've never tried anything else.



badal said:


> I started letting the face grow out about a month ago. I'm not the best beard grower in the world, but I've not shaved in over a month (other than around the edges) and the wife loves it. Some days I cant wait to get home and rip this mop off my face but other times it feels kind of cool. I don't know how long it will last but i'm at 6 weeks or so and counting.


I let mine grow in over winter a while back and everyone like it. Then it started to warm up and I had to be outside at the plant all day with a beard net on and after that I shaved it off as soon as I got home.


----------



## csb (Sep 3, 2013)

I use Nair


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 3, 2013)

I shave twice a week, probably could get away with once a week if I really wanted. If I shave on Sunday morning, my 5-oclock shadow becomes noticeable on Thursday and even then it only looks like my chin is dirty.

I use both an electric as well as one of those 5-blade standard razors (Fusion, I think). I'll use the 5-blade in the shower twice a week, and the electric for travel or a "fill in". For some reason, I make too much of a mess for me to not shave in the shower. I have no idea how long the blade cartridges last, let's just say I bought a 4-pack before I moved to my new house (over 2 years ago). Only time I end up changing it out is when Mrs Dex forgets to buy herself a new razor and she shaves her legs with it. That kills the blade every time...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 3, 2013)

I use a Mach3 and just plain warm water (no gel, cream, or soap). I use a cartridge on my face until the blue lube bar is completely gone, then I start using that cartridge on my head (shaving against the grain), and get a new one for my face. I buy the cartridges in bulk from Sam's and usually buy one 20-pack per year.


----------



## goodal (Sep 3, 2013)

I used an electric for the first 10yrs of shaving. When it died I went mach 3 and haven't looked back. When I do shave (twice a week at most when I'm not in beard growing mode), I do it in the shower. The steam makes it much less painful.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 3, 2013)

Is It Okay To Have Leg Beard For Fall And Winter?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 3, 2013)

For men, not for chics


----------



## maryannette (Sep 3, 2013)

HMmmmmmm. That's Not Fair.


----------



## Supe (Sep 3, 2013)

I've shaved my beard once since I was a freshman in college. Probably never will again. That said, if I shave at 11:00pm, my 5:00 shadow is there when I wake up.


----------



## Freon (Sep 3, 2013)

Oxygen &amp; Acetylene.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 3, 2013)

If I told you the last time I changed the blade on my Mach 3, you wouldn't believe me.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 3, 2013)

When I'm broke, I just use the barbasol and razor sitting on the closet shelf... but if I got the cash I head over to this lady at this spa... yeah it's $180 but I don't have to pick up a razor, hair bleach, Nair or tweezers for the next six weeks...


----------



## Exception Collection (Sep 3, 2013)

Nair/Veet for big swathes of hair when needed, "Mach 3" with "Edge" sensitive skin (cheap stuff) for picking up spots/maintaining. I have to be really careful; I have an aloe allergy, so I check ingredients every time I buy.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 3, 2013)

I think this was a question about what us dudes use to shave our face with , all you chics take your leg and hoo-ahh shaving to the women's forum!!!!!

Please


----------



## maryannette (Sep 3, 2013)

Isn't A Badger Like A Beaver?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 3, 2013)

Badgers are mean and don't let anyone come near them.


----------



## csb (Sep 3, 2013)

Good point. A beaver definitely won't chase you up a tree.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 3, 2013)

I can't bring myself to pay for the art of shaving product line but people really seem to like it. They had a store on Union Square in San Fran and I stopped by there a couple times but got scared by the price tags. It is however the store where I bought the safety razor, mainly because I couldn't find one anywhere else and the price for the razor wasn't horrible.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 4, 2013)

^I've always had trouble with shaving--my beard is really thick but my skin is super sensitive. Thinking about trying this, but I haven't seen a safety razor anywhere.... I don't live in a huge metropolis like san fran, might have to start looking online.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 4, 2013)

Sapper said:


> I can't bring myself to pay for the art of shaving product line but people really seem to like it. They had a store on Union Square in San Fran and I stopped by there a couple times but got scared by the price tags. It is however the store where I bought the safety razor, mainly because I couldn't find one anywhere else and the price for the razor wasn't horrible.


It is a little pricey but mr snick says it is worth every penny. You really need only a tiny amount vs the can stuff. He will get at least a yr worth of shaving from the single jar of cream. The trial kit is only like $20 and it lasted mr snick almost two months.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 4, 2013)

MP, you can get one on Amazon I think for a good price. You could also try Macy's, seems like I heard from somebody that they sell them, but I am not sure. If you do get one make sure you don't get an adjustable or any kind of fancy head securing mechanism. Just get a standard one where the head unscrews from the handle, because people tend to get cut alot when the fancy contraption heads fall off of the handle in mid stroke.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 4, 2013)

I simply don't have time to shave with a real razor and shaving cream. I use an electric Braun Series 7 razor. One of the best I've ever owned and does a good job getting a pretty close shave. I shave everyday. But with a goatee, it minimizes the shave time quite a bit.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 4, 2013)

Sapper said:


> when the fancy contraption heads fall off of the handle in mid stroke.




Don't you just hate it when something disrupts you mid stroke?


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 4, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> I simply don't have time to shave with a real razor and shaving cream. I use an electric Braun Series 7 razor. One of the best I've ever owned and does a good job getting a pretty close shave. I shave everyday. But with a goatee, it minimizes the shave time quite a bit.




This is me as well, although I go between having a goatee and not having one.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 4, 2013)

I use a mach 3 and change cartridges when the blue bar disappears. Have edge gel, never tried the soap and brush. The electric razor is for road trips and mustache trimming.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 4, 2013)

every time I see this topic I think 'honey badger don't care.'


----------



## csb (Sep 4, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> This is me as well, although I go between having a *goatsee* and not having one.




Those are two extremes!


----------



## Exception Collection (Sep 4, 2013)

csb said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > This is me as well, although I go between having a *goatsee* and not having one.
> ...


... So much for eating breakfast.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 4, 2013)

And the thread has been derailed.

there is a food cart down town called goatocado that sells sandwiches and stuff... between their name and their logo, I refuse to eat lunch there


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 4, 2013)

csb said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > This is me as well, although I go between having a *goatsee* and not having one.
> ...




Well, variety is the spice of life...


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 4, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> And the thread has been derailed.
> 
> there is a food cart down town called goatocado that sells sandwiches and stuff... between their name and their logo, I refuse to eat lunch there






Mmm, do they serve goat &amp; avocado sandwiches? I've never had that combination, but I like goat and I like avocado, so it sounds tasty!

Though the logo looks more like a mountain goat wearing the cone of shame.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 4, 2013)

Actually it looks more like a mountain goat with its head stuck in a urinal.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 4, 2013)

I use the Schick Hydro 5 with Aveeno sensitive skin shaving cream. I'll switch between the Schick and Mach 3 Turbo, depending upon which razor blades my wife has a coupon for, or whichever is on sale. I'll get whatever sensitive skin shaving gel is on sale/available at Costco. I shave every morning, and have done so since high school. The wife and kids don't like me with facial hair, and I really don't care.


----------



## Supe (Sep 4, 2013)

I shave using a rusty hatchet for a razor and Chuck Norris' tears as my shaving cream.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 26, 2014)

I am taking the plunge. I just orderd a beginner set from these guys: http://www.maggardrazors.com/

Good price, pretty good reviews. I added a stand to one of their beginner sets.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 30, 2014)

I've been doing the safety razor thing now for about 9 months and I really enjoy it. It took me a while to figure out which razors worked best with my face, but now I get the smoothest shaves of my life every day. I will never go back to cheap (but costly) mass produced cartridge shaving.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't shave.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 31, 2014)

Hipster.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Mar 31, 2014)

I picked out a kit for the hubby for his upcoming birthday


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 31, 2014)

I got my kit on Saturday, and did my first shave on Sunday, after watching one of the multitudinous videos on YouTube. It went pretty well, but I nicked myself near the left corner of my mouth. I'm giving it a day to heal, then I'll shave again tomorrow morning. I'm really happy with how easy it was. Not using pressure on the razor took a little getting used to.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm still using the same Gillette Sensor Excel that I bought 20 years ago. (the handle, not the cartridge). But the cartridges have gotten so expensive that I am considering trying something like the safety razor out. The big problem will be finding good replacement blades here in the islands.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 31, 2014)

There are times I wish I could grow a beard. But Mrs Dex doesn't like facial hair, so it's probably better that I can't.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 1, 2014)

Same with Mrs NJ. When I'm in a drought season I often begin let it grow until she complains about it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 1, 2014)

I prefer the feeling of a recently shorn face.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 1, 2014)

Sapper said:


> I prefer the feeling of a recently shorn face.


Truthfully, so do I. I usually try to use the lack of shaving against Mrs NJ and her CBing ways. It never does work though....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 1, 2014)

Sapper, how often do you replace the blades? My facial hair is kinda coarse. I still got a close shave this morning, but not quite as close as the first morning. Also, how many passes do you do? I'm starting out with one pass, with the grain, till I get the hang of it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 8, 2014)

I usually use a blade for about two weeks until it's too dull to be comfortable anymore.

I usually do one pass with the grain then another against, then a third a third sideways to the grain. This removes any microscopic stubble.

Some might argue that my blades are way too dull before I change them out, but I think it's a matter of preference.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol, sometimes I stretch a month or more out of the life of my blades. Damn things are too expensive. I'm an against the grain guy. Always feels like a tighter cutter.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 8, 2014)

I use the razor to knock down all the tall stuff in the shower, then I do a quick "clean-up" with the electric. Against the grain never really feels good and I end up with in-grown hairs, but I don't have that problem with the electric. I would do it all with the electric, but I'm lazy and I let it grow just a tad too long for the electric to be effective by itself.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


>




Hipster apparently = surveyor as well 

I've used a safety razor, brush &amp; shave soap for over 5 years now. Got 100 Russian blades (Astras I think) for something like $10, change em out every couple of weeks. I've found the RiteAid 'platinum specials' to be pretty good too. I suspect the QA/QC on the double-edge blades to be far higher than that for the twin, triple, etc. $10 cartridges out there, hence why the cheapies frequently perform so well. I recently got a straight razor that takes disposable blades (basically half of double-edge blade); found it to be good for detail work around existing hair-lines, but wouldn't want to shave my whole face with it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't have time for anything else but electric. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 8, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I don't have time for anything else but electric. LOL


But does it run on XP or Vista?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 8, 2014)

You'd be surprised about the time requirement. I've now gotten to where I can lather the soap, cover my face, shave, wash, and apply lotion in under a minute without nicking myself.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 8, 2014)

If you can top 30 seconds, then more power to you. That's what it takes me with my Braun Series 7. But I also have a goatee.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 8, 2014)

30 seconds is a little bit of a reach, I'd probably shave the first three layers of skin off in the process. But this conversation reminds me of the episode of the office where Michael is telling Dwight (I think, maybe its the other guy) how much more efficient he is than Dwight and that's why he's the manager. He says, "for example, how long does it take you to brush your teeth?" To which Dwight (or whoever) responds, "I don't know, a minute?". and Michael says, "See! It takes you twice as long as me."


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 8, 2014)

Sap and EM, do you re-lather between passes?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 8, 2014)

No, usually not.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 8, 2014)

I go with grain, rinse razor / flip to other edge, then up grain; then re-lather, side-grain on neck anyways, touch up wherever else. I only blade shave every other day, use an electric on in-between days, so if I get up maybe 3 min. earlier on blade shave days, I have no probs. I don't mind taking a little bit longer, I have to get up at 5-ish so am not fully conscious till after getting face washed &amp; soaped up anyways.


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm currently using the gillette fusion since i got the blades on sale. I can usually stretch them out to about a month and a half or so, but I only shave every 2-3 days. I've been using the Aveeno shaving gel and it's hands down better than the Edge I was using before. It's really smooth even going against the grain.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 8, 2014)

wow only every 2-3 days...mr snick would have a near full beard if he didn't shave for 2-3 days. 5 o'clock shadow before lunch for him


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah, three days is pushing it sometimes, but I can easily get by shaving every two days. I tried growing a beard in college, but failed miserably, haha.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 10, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> Sap and EM, do you re-lather between passes?


CSB, you disappoint me. I even PM'd you on this one.

heh heh heh .....re-lather.....


----------

